# What's The Worst Gift You Ever Received?



## Nox (Nov 8, 2007)

What's the worst gift you've ever received:

From a guy?

From a family member?

From a friend?

____________________________________

* From a guy* - box of cigarettes wrapped in very suspect pair of sheer panties, tied with a ribbon. It smelled like cigarettes. And I don't even smoke.






* From a family member* - a year's supply of lutefisk. (My in-laws).





* From a friend* - Old, crusty, used, corroding jewelry in a nice new jewelry box.


----------



## justdragmedown (Nov 8, 2007)

What's the worst gift you've ever received:

From a guy? Some bumper inserts that were probably a 1.50 that said cobra and were still dating sadly...

From a family member? A card with pennies in it

From a friend? a lingerie tank velour feeling thing with lace lol


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 8, 2007)

From a guy? ---- Hmm, they've all been decent.

From a family member? ----- My grandma got me a 911 coloring book for Christmas. She got it for free too... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

From a friend? ------ An itchy shirt that smelled.


----------



## Manda (Nov 8, 2007)

From a guy- last year f or my 21st bday my bf got me a poolstick...from walmart. This year I made him get me something good- a video Ipod

Family member- I usually get good stuff

Friend- cheap makeup that I just could not make myself use lol.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 8, 2007)

From a ex-boss (birthday)...it was a re-gift like none other.

It was a little leather bound notes book. It was kind of cute, but REEKED of smoke. In a major way. It was pathetic.

The card was even like computer generated and had nothing to do with birthdays. it was crazy!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 8, 2007)

hmm, from a guy -

it was expensive but still crap - tickets to a concert for a person that HE loved. He then made a big deal about how romantic and sensitive it was to get these tickets (to all his work colleagues, to me, to his family, like I should be unbelievably grateful), despite the fact I had not actually ever heard any of the songs the artist wrote until the concert.

from a family member - I can't think of anything right now but it's even worse when a family member gives you a bad present since you cant throw it out without them knowing, LOL

from a friend - a pair of glass elephants attached to a mirror holding between them a chain type thing with a swinging heart. They had small glass birds on their backs. (wtf??)

This was after I had specifically mentioned that I REALLY dislike ornaments, dust catchers and trinkets. I'm not sure what on earth she was thinking when she bought it. It actually broke before I got it home.


----------



## KellyB (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm going to sound like a total witch but my exhusband bought me maid service for 3 months. I was so pissed. I know it sounds like a good idea and I never said anything to him because I know he meant it to be helpful but............he also knew I am superweird about people going through my stuff or being in my bedroom. It's the privacy side of it and not that I think they would steal something. I found myself cleaning for the maid. Like I was embarassed for someone to see my home less than stellar.

He also bought *ME* a DVD player one Mother's day. Yeah like I knew he picked that out especially for me.

I have never received a bad gift from my family. They are awesome.

When my best friend was really, really destitute she would get me terrible presents but I knew how broke she was so it didn't bother me.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to sound like a total witch but my exhusband bought me maid service for 3 months. I was so pissed. I know it sounds like a good idea and I never said anything to him because I know he meant it to be helpful but............he also knew I am superweird about people going through my stuff or being in my bedroom. It's the privacy side of it and not that I think they would steal something. I found myself cleaning for the maid. Like I was embarassed for someone to see my home less than stellar. I'd feel the same way.. :|

The only bad gift i ever got that i can remember was from a family member (brothers, wifes mother) and it was some old crusty, stale poppuri that was all dusty. lmao


----------



## KellyB (Nov 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd feel the same way.. :|

The only bad gift i ever got that i can remember was from a family member (brothers, wifes mother) and it was some old crusty, stale poppuri that was all dusty. lmao

Geez that's a hard one to smile and say thank you for.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm, from a guy - it was expensive but still crap - tickets to a concert for a person that HE loved. He then made a big deal about how romantic and sensitive it was to get these tickets (to all his work colleagues, to me, to his family, like I should be unbelievably grateful), despite the fact I had not actually ever heard any of the songs the artist wrote until the concert.

yes to me expensive does not = great gift. I'm a picky present buyer. I love Christmas and hate it too because I take a lot of time picking out things that will actually mean something to the person. I don't care how much you spend on me but do it for me...not you.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 8, 2007)

From a guy: When my ex-husband and I started dating he got me a $2 gift certificate to Baskin Robbins and he got some other girl a really nice bracelet. Come to find out he was dating both of us behind our backs and I'm the idiot that married him! That should've been some insight into things to come! LOL

From a family member: My grandparents got me a New Kids On The Block t-shirt and I absolutely hated them (New Kids, not my grandparents LOL) so I only wore it to sleep in or when they came over.

From a friend: I can't think of anything bad that a friend has gotten me, but I do remember in 8th grade, me and two girlfriends decided to swap presents and I brought both of them a present and only one of them brought me one. I was so bugged and every time I run into her today, I think about it! LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 8, 2007)

From a guy:....I really cant think of a crappy gift..of course i dont recieve much gifts from guys..so...yeah

From a family member:...A bracelet that turned my wrist green

From a friend:...my friends a cheap..kidding...i dont get gifts from friends...


----------



## bCreative (Nov 9, 2007)

From a family member - a cheap ass camera from the dollar store


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 9, 2007)

From a boyfriend I got a yucky rose from the gas station. It was half dead, lol. Thats it. I wrote him a poem, he didnt read it, and we went on a trip to the beach I planned, and then he invited friends so it wasnt romantic. He complained the whole time too. It's funny now.


----------



## southcitybabe (Nov 9, 2007)

From a guy: My ex gave me a potato in tinsel

From a friend: nose stud..i didnt have my nose pierced


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *From a boyfriend I got a yucky rose from the gas station. It was half dead,* lol. Thats it. I wrote him a poem, he didnt read it, and we went on a trip to the beach I planned, and then he invited friends so it wasnt romantic. He complained the whole time too. It's funny now.



Originally Posted by *southcitybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From a guy: My ex gave me *a potato in tinsel*
From a friend: nose stud..i didnt have my nose pierced

I don't know why, but I am sitting over here cracking up.



Gosh, people can be so *off* sometimes!


----------



## Karren (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys don't buy me gifts for some reason!! lol

From a relative .... hand made clothing from my mother .....

From friends ...... I actually get nice gifts from my friends.... a beautiful sequined cocktail dress...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From a boyfriend I got a yucky rose from the gas station. It was half dead, lol. Thats it. I wrote him a poem, he didnt read it, and we went on a trip to the beach I planned, and then he invited friends so it wasnt romantic. He complained the whole time too. It's funny now.



lmao

Originally Posted by *southcitybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From a guy: My ex gave me a potato in tinsel
From a friend: nose stud..i didnt have my nose pierced

a potato in TINSEL? why?


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2007)

a potatoe in tinslel?! i Cannot top that.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

A kite on Valentine's Day


----------



## Maysie (Nov 9, 2007)

I once got a can of kipper snacks from my boyfriend for my birthday. It was wrapped up in a fancy bag and everything. Then after I unwrapped it he told me he'd need the bag back b/c it was his moms and she likes to recycle them.

From a family member? well my bf's grandmother gave me some of that $1 talc eyeshadow with zero pigmentation. It smelled funny too.

My friends usually give me good presents.


----------



## POSITIVIBE (Nov 9, 2007)

from a friend: she took studio pictures with her cousins and gave one of every copy (about 15) to me. thanks friend, really.


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *southcitybabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From a guy: My ex gave me a potato in tinsel
From a friend: nose stud..i didnt have my nose pierced

Do you mean tinfoil? How would you wrap a potato in tinsel??


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 9, 2007)

My ex husband bought me a jacket in the October, we had just moved to Michigan, and I wore it every day. It was expensive and he kept saying that was my Christmas present. I thought he was joking, but Christmas morning the big package under the tree was, yeah, you guessed it, the coat all wrapped up. He once gave me a beautiful anniversary card, until the secretary asked me if I liked it because she had picked it out. But maybe the worst gift was some beautiful clothes he bought me for a Christmas, for me only to find out he had had an affair with the girl he took with him to help him Christmas shop!!


----------



## jayleelah (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From a family member: My grandparents got me a New Kids On The Block t-shirt and I absolutely hated them (New Kids, not my grandparents LOL) so I only wore it to sleep in or when they came over. NKOTB t shirt????that's a gift I would have really appreciated back in the 90's!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My ex husband bought me a jacket in the October, we had just moved to Michigan, and I wore it every day. It was expensive and he kept saying that was my Christmas present. I thought he was joking, but Christmas morning the big package under the tree was, yeah, you guessed it, the coat all wrapped up. He once gave me a beautiful anniversary card, until the secretary asked me if I liked it because she had picked it out. But maybe the worst gift was some beautiful clothes he bought me for a Christmas, for me only to find out he had had an affair with the girl he took with him to help him Christmas shop!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My ex husband bought me a jacket in the October, we had just moved to Michigan, and I wore it every day. It was expensive and he kept saying that was my Christmas present. I thought he was joking, but Christmas morning the big package under the tree was, yeah, you guessed it, the coat all wrapped up. He once gave me a beautiful anniversary card, until the secretary asked me if I liked it because she had picked it out. But maybe the worst gift was some beautiful clothes he bought me for a Christmas, for me only to find out he had had an affair with the girl he took with him to help him Christmas shop!! I would totally buy you a drink if I knew you just because, after all that shit you let him walk away with his life..Knowing me, at least one testicle would be gone..
Just saying.


----------



## ktc (Nov 9, 2007)

a diamond ring


----------



## alexandriamarie (Nov 9, 2007)

from a man? chocolate when i was on a diet. drives me crazy.

from my family? cheap makeup/hair supplies. cant stand them.

from a friend? idk, i like all the gifts my friends get me haha.


----------



## ewSkrod (Nov 9, 2007)

A really ugly sweater from my grandmother.
She made me wear it the whole day.


----------



## Manda (Nov 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From a boyfriend I got a yucky rose from the gas station. It was half dead, lol. Thats it. I wrote him a poem, he didnt read it, and we went on a trip to the beach I planned, and then he invited friends so it wasnt romantic. He complained the whole time too. It's funny now.



Sounds like my boyfriend (yes, mr. pool stick guy). I swear, he has never read ANY of the articles I wrote for newspaper or magazine. He tells me- I know they're good, why do I have to read them?? Asssss. Oh and I thought I was good at whining but my bf takes the cake, he's a big time complainer lol.


----------



## Harlot (Nov 10, 2007)

From a guy: Teddy bears, as if I dont have enough of them already. Theyre just a lame excuse to not do some real shopping.

From family: I actually like all the gifts they give me





From Friends: Same crap, teddy bears.....do I give off the impression that teddy bears are #1 on my list? If so I dont see it.


----------



## Chaela (Nov 10, 2007)

From a guy: an ugly watch that didn't work and that his mom had picked out

From family: cheap makeup that I'm allergic to, a broken porcelain doll, and two used cd's, Kid Rock (gag) and Eminem

From friends: ...I don't think I've gotten anything from friends


----------



## colormeup (Nov 10, 2007)

Almost every year for my b-day or x-mas from my dad. He buys me these ugly prickly wool sweaters. You know, the kind that make you itch. I think I've worn them a total of zero time.

Anyone want some free sweaters?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 10, 2007)

_From a guy? I've never got a bad gift from a guy._

From a family member? Un ugly purse.

From a friend? An old school book.


----------



## jenbug1 (Nov 11, 2007)

from a guy... anything my ex boyfriend ever bought me.... his gifts were always mindless and never what I wanted.. I dont even have expensive tastes for most things.. I am not even that picky.. but never "Listened" to me.. and couldnt even pick up on little things that would make me happy.. what a loser!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 11, 2007)

From a Guy: Ugly lingerie in a size WAY too big for me.

Family Member: My Aunt gave me old shoes from her neighbor who had passed away. Yeah...I like shoes but not shoes from a dead old lady!

Friend: Never gotten a bad gift from a friend. They know I would throw it back at them and we'd laugh.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 11, 2007)

From a guy? Haha, I remember the time I got my ex an ipod nano for xmas...and he got me a book on "how to use basic HTML" when it's obvious I already KNOW how to. He felt like a retard after that, but then I guess that's why we're not together anymore!

From a family member? Never really had bad gifts from them. The only worst thing I could remember is when I bought my aunt a sephora gift card last yr for xmas and she basically regifted it back to me. Even had the tag still attached. "To: Aunt Sue From: Angie. Merry xmas!" Oh well, least I could use it for myself! lol

From a friend? A used vibrator that didn't even work...lol, ewwww!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 11, 2007)

Guy - A dolphin snow globe. Wtf?

Family - My gram is known for bad gifts (like cellys free coloring book haha) but atleast she tries. Last christmas I got a framed picture of my aunts (who is related through marriage) drug addict son, (he isnt even related to me) with his baby and not even the babies mother, but his new girlfriend. What a great family portrait!

Friend - In the 6th grade my best friend "bought" (probably were hers..they looked old) me slippers and signed them from "mary-kate and ashley." dude, it was her signature. Just cause im like..12..doesnt mean I can't tell the difference between her signature and mary-kate and ashley. This was when their clothing line was huge, she told me the slippers were from the line, but they didn't even have their logo on it. she tried to convince me that theyreally signed them, I pretended to believe her because the situation was just so embarassing. I never brought them up after that.

The girl ended up being a chronic liar who stole from me and currently is a highschool dropout with a baby on the way.


----------



## Sharifa (Nov 14, 2007)

From a guy- An ex from a long time ago gave me a nasty sweater that was like 10 sizes too big!

From family- Nothing stands out in particular, but every year they give me cat-themed stuff. Yes, I have a cat, and I love her very much, but that doesn't mean I'm obsessed with all cats!

From friends- Can't think of anything right now.


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 15, 2007)

From a guy: Well, my ex called my mom up one birthday and asked her what he should get me. She told him flowers and a ring, necklace, bracelet, etc. What does he get me? He went to the dollar store and got me a coin bank in the shape of a ship and a poster of a half-naked guy. Did I mention he's an EX? LOL

From family: My aunt loves to buy the cheapest crap she can find and give them out as presents. One year she bought me (again from the dollar store) a birdhouse made out of popsicle sticks.

From friends: I don't have many, but from the few that I have had, they got me awesome gifts.


----------



## sali (Nov 15, 2007)

From a guy: His ex's leather jacket she had forgotten at his house.....






From family: My family has given me so many jewelry boxes I could open my own store with them. I lost more than half of them when my apartment burned down last yr.(maybe it was a good thing) and one of my uncles gave me a sweater last yr that was like 5 times to big.

From friends: One of my friends gave me some old teddy bear (who knows where she got it) that had band-aids covering the holes.....umm...A for effort


----------



## Sibri (Nov 15, 2007)

What's the worst gift you've ever received:

From a guy? Hmm... I don't think I've ever gotten any deserving of ridicule. =

From a family member? This really weird pair of like... canvas green and red striped (up and down) overalls with one button missing. (they were wooden, round buttons.) And a bright yellow long sleeve shirt that I can't even describe the feeling of.

From a friend? Really girly stuff. =/ I don't sound it mostly, but I'm a tomboy.


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 15, 2007)

From a guy- My EX got me some crappy ring. It turned my finger green. He must have spent 8 dollars on it!

From family- I like all the gifts my family gets me

From my friends- A necklace .. it was a piece of string with a flower.. not pretty!


----------



## Dreama (Nov 15, 2007)

A pair of old used shoes that were 2 sizes too big for me. I got them from a friend a long time ago and I know it's the thought that counts, but they were horrible.


----------



## LilyLady (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh this is easy. One Christmas, from my husband, I got two rolls of Christmas Wrapping paper. That was it.

Now I buy my own damn Christmas gifts, and boy they rock.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 16, 2007)

I love the potato one! haha


----------



## Nox (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the potato one! haha Yeah, that's one of my favorites too!


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 16, 2007)

You guys are cracking me up





My co-worker once got a calendar from her now mother in law....lol

My sister in law always gives my kids gifts she gets from church, last yr she got me a box of cookies





I almost forgot, I once received a jewelry box from my x-boyfriend that turned out to be his sister's, talk about embarring......


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 16, 2007)

From a guy- Ten pairs of crotchless panties... I don't think I've never been so unamused.

From a family member- A crochet kit, rainbow yard and everything

From a friend- I've been pretty lucky actually, the worst is a huge bottle of vodka he drank himself I guess.


----------



## lauren84 (Nov 16, 2007)

wow these are so funny...makes you wonder what people are thinking ! My ex got me some lights to put on my air cap deals on my tires that lit up...so I looked like I had some spaceship car..he loved it..needless to say, I avoided night time driving like a plague!!!


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

my aunt is always fond of giving me used toys her little girl don't play with anymore. So i always get these stuffed toys that smell like they were soaked in baby drool for a long time as presents. blehh


----------



## Shelley (Nov 23, 2007)

From a guy... My exbf gave left me black roses (I assumed dead roses) on my doorstep after I left him.

From family.. My aunt gave me some perfume that was either really old or had a strong stinky fragrance.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL I loved reading this thread. Potatoes wrapped in tinsel, and birdhouses made of popsicle sticks!? What are some people thinking??

I havent got any bad presents from a guy, but I was pretty upset when my bf didnt buy me a birthday present one year. I had spent $70 on his birthday a couple months ago!

My family, well my grandma has gotten me some nasty looking sweaters, my stepdads mom bought me super cheap makeup that SUCKED, she always buys me giftcards now phew



lol

Ive always gotten nice presents from friends I guess Im lucky lol.


----------



## eft920 (Nov 24, 2007)

From a guy - a CD of Led Zepellin II (he is a big LZ fan and couldn't imagine anyone not loving them too.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 24, 2007)

last year Bruce was all proud of the gift he got me........he got me a new blanket/throw to cuddle up with on the sofa while I watch TV.......only problem is, it's pure wool, scratchier than hell and it's red and black checked, it looks like a lumber jacket!!! I think he paid alot of money for it.....it came rolled up with theses clip straps on it so I threw it in the car for emergencies.........I told him girls like pink fuzzy blankets!!!

poor Bruce has never been good with buying me gifts


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 25, 2007)

Husband number 1: An Aigner purse that belonged to his mother-but only used a couple of times---vintage. Uh-huh

My brother: Keep in mind he is a pharmacist-so not broke. A box of like 10 different lifesaver packages. He is making it a tradition. Smart and wierd-

Friends: they are all fine--I do seem to get a lot of "vintage" purses-love them butttttt--


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Nov 25, 2007)

From a guy? An Avril Lavigne calendar on valentines day. I hate Avril, lol, but he wanted to look at it.

From a family member? My aunt and uncle who we don't get on with got me a back of 10 padded coat hangers when I was 16.

From a friend? A plastic bag filled with stolen salt, pepper, mustard and sauce sachets. (No idea why that happened!)


----------



## Star_light (Nov 25, 2007)

A figurine of two babies, I was 17 and still don't know what I was supposed to do with that.


----------

